# BIke Park Malente



## Free-ezzy-E (6. Juni 2007)

Ich habe vor in 2 Monaten das erste mal in einen BikePArk zu gehen, und wollte fragen ob hier jemand schon mal da war und ob der für Anfänger geignet ist, auf http://www.bikeparkmap.de/de/view/185/deutschland/malente-dh steht das er auch für Anfänger geignet ist.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Juni 2007)

jo, also 2 kumpels waren da und der soll ja mal ganz geil sein, und auch für anfänger gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas5000 (7. Juni 2007)

Das Ding ist aber kein Bikepark! Das ist eine kleine lustige DH Strecke! Macht Spaß da zu fahren! Aber wenn du nen richtigen Bikepark willst dann ist Winterberg wohl das beste!


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. Juni 2007)

oder nordende -auch schleswig h nähe hamburg pinneberg/elmshorn...nur privat da...kein offizieller park...aber nett!! frag dich rum


----------



## pepe88euen (30. August 2007)

Ja war mal in Malente war ganz geil. Würd aber als Anfänger, der ich auch bin hin wenn das wetter gut wa denn wenn es nass und schlammig is ist es nicht so leicht da find ich... war aber auch erst 1 mal da


----------



## Kumquat (31. August 2007)

Ist nächste Woche zufällig jemand da unterwegs? Oder kennt jemand da Locals, die man fragen könnte? Ich bin in Kiel aufm Zivilehrgang und wollte, wenn es zeitlich passt, da mal vorbeigucken.
Achja, und ganz allgemein kann man überhaupt mitm Hardtail runter oder eher nicht?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. August 2007)

mit nem hardtail geht das auch wunderbar


----------



## Kumquat (2. September 2007)

Joa gut, falls sich doch noch jemand findet im laufe der Woche, einfach mal melden: 01731345453
Ich werd vmtl Mittwoch Nachmittag so gegen 15:00 da sein


----------



## cord (4. September 2007)

Am kommenden Sonntag (09.09.07) ist dort mal wieder ein Rennen, wer also mal ne Runde mit und gegen andere fahren möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen...genauere Infos zum Zeitplan folgen....wird wohl wieder so gegen späten vormittag losgehen, vorher training


----------



## Kumquat (5. September 2007)

Also ich war heute da, war echt witzig, nochmal danke an den Mitmenschen der mich da auf den richtigen Weg gebracht hat, falls der sich hier auch rumtreibt.
Ich denk ich werd Sonntag bestimmt da sein, wenn auch nur als Zuschauer. Die Gaps und auch den Drop hab ich mal ausgelassen. Das ist sicherlich kein Problem wenn man mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit da ankommt, aber die Abschätzung wollt ich mit nem Hardtail dann doch nicht riskieren.
Die Strecke ist echt zu empfehlen, aber der Begriff Downhill ist etwas übertrieben. Bis auf die Gaps bzw. den Drop würd ich das noch alles als Freeride einstufen.


----------



## SPEE (5. September 2007)

na leutz..., joar bin auch fast jedes wochenende da und schredder lustig durch den wald...

aber noch mal zu dem rennen, ich bin der meinung das die show am samstag steigt dem 08.09 und nicht am sonntag...???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cord (7. September 2007)

Nö, ist definitiv Sonntag


----------



## pepe88euen (7. September 2007)

um wie viel uhr steigt die sache da??? komme dann evt auch vorbei 
gruß simon


----------



## cord (8. September 2007)

training wohl ab 9, dann gegen mittag rennen denke ich....genauen zeitplan gibts eigentlich nicht


----------



## BlueW8 (8. September 2007)

Ganz toll, ihr Engschaedel, ich stand da heute morgen um 10 alleine im Wald.
Wolltet ihr da nur im kleine Kreis fahren oder sollten schon noch n paar Leute dabei sein???? Dann kann man sowas doch auch rechtzeitig veröffentlichen.
Ich bin jetzt mucksch, morgen komm ich nicht!


----------



## breitenschneid (9. September 2007)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Ganz toll, ihr Engschaedel, ich stand da heute morgen um 10 alleine im Wald.
> Wolltet ihr da nur im kleine Kreis fahren oder sollten schon noch n paar Leute dabei sein???? Dann kann man sowas doch auch rechtzeitig veröffentlichen.
> Ich bin jetzt mucksch, morgen komm ich nicht!





ohhh... mein kleiner.


----------



## pepe88euen (9. September 2007)

ich wusste auch nur das da was steigen soll weil ich das hier gelesen hab..... konnte leider heute doch nicht hin weil der abend gestern zu lang war 
naja und das da nix is wusste ich nicht ich dachte auch das da heute richtig was los is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cord (10. September 2007)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Ganz toll, ihr Engschaedel, ich stand da heute morgen um 10 alleine im Wald.
> Wolltet ihr da nur im kleine Kreis fahren oder sollten schon noch n paar Leute dabei sein???? Dann kann man sowas doch auch rechtzeitig veröffentlichen.
> Ich bin jetzt mucksch, morgen komm ich nicht!



1) Wayne?
2) 52 Leute habens mitgekriegt. Von kleinem Kreis kann also keine Rede sein. Und diesen Thread kennst du ja offensichtlich auch. Und hier habe ich am 04.09. auf das Rennen hingewiesen...aber du kannst mir gerne deine E-Mail-Adresse zukommen lassen, dann sorge ich dafür, dass du mit in den Verteiler aufgenommen wirst und vor dem nächsten Rennen benachrichtigt wirst...


----------



## ojs (4. Januar 2008)

So, ich kaper mal diesen Thread. Ich war kurz vor Weihnachten in Malente und da war der untere Teil der Strecke wg. vieler gefällter Bäume nicht fahrbar. Da ich ca. 100 km Anreise habe, wäre es nett, wenn einer der "Locals" hier mal Bescheid geben könnte, wann die Strecke wieder komplett nutzbar ist.

Danke, Oliver


----------



## SPEE (4. Januar 2008)

hy olliver..., bis jetzt ist es immer noch so das alles voller bäume liegt...  
aber am 6.01 also jetzt sonntag wollen wir (locals) zusammen mit allen gerngesehenden hälfern dort alles aufräumen,so das wir wieder die ganze strecke fahren können.

mfg  benny


----------



## neubicolt (4. Januar 2008)

Hi

Wir würden evtl. ma mit 3 Leuten aus HH vorbeikommen! Lohnt sich das vorm ersten Bikepark-besuch ma nach Malente zu eiern oder wirds da schnell langweilig. Wir sind alles absolute Freeride Einsteiger, würden sonst gern ma nen Tag dort verbringen!?

Gruß


----------



## Kairo (4. Januar 2008)

Für ab und zu mal nen Tag ist es voll ok, grad als Einsteiger. Und da es dort keinen Lift gibt tut man auch gleich was gegen die Weihnachtspfunde.  

Ist aber nicht ganz so leicht zu finden.

Schönes WE.


----------



## SPEE (5. Januar 2008)

@ kairo..., denn würd ich sagen seid ihr am 6.1. genau richtig bei uns!!!
kommt doch einfach vorbei es lohnt sich,etwas ähnliches gibts nicht im norden!!!
wenn es problehme bei der anfart gibt können wir uns auf dem weg treffen, und ihr fahrt hinterher.

mfg


----------



## neubicolt (5. Januar 2008)

Ja Bombe...dann werden wir das demnächst ma in Angriff nehmen! 2 Fragen hab ich da noch:

1. Gibt es in dem Gebiet auch noch paar Trails etc. die man fahren kann oder nur die eine Strecke???

2. Mein Cube is eher nen CC-Hardtail, komm ich damit auch gescheit den Hügel runter oder macht dat kein Sinn???

Gruß


----------



## ojs (5. Januar 2008)

SPEE schrieb:


> hy olliver..., bis jetzt ist es immer noch so das alles voller bäume liegt...
> aber am 6.01 also jetzt sonntag wollen wir (locals) zusammen mit allen gerngesehenden hälfern dort alles aufräumen,so das wir wieder die ganze strecke fahren können.
> 
> mfg  benny



Wann trefft ihr euch denn? Evtl. kann ich auch dazukommen...

Grüße, Oliver


----------



## SPEE (5. Januar 2008)

Hy olli..., werden wohl zwischen 11 und 12 uhr da sein.


----------



## Superflyer (23. Januar 2008)

hallo Jungs, ich habe mal ne Frage: 

ist einer hier, der in malente wohnt und mir sagen wie der Strecken zustand ist? 
Falls es trockenbleibt würde ich gerne mal dort hinfahren. 

Freue mich einen kleinen Bericht. 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (23. Januar 2008)

Wohne zwar nicht da, aber die Strecke ist auch bei Feuchtigkeit gut fahrbar. Und zumindest die Hauptlinie des DHs ist aktuell wieder frei von Bäumen (waren vor 2 Wochen zum Räumen da).


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (16. März 2008)

Wenn gesagt wird das die Strecke schwer zu finden ist , kann dann i-jemand ne Beschreibung reinsetzen ? vllt ne karte in Anhang oder so.

MfG


----------



## schoko404 (17. März 2008)

Moin!...komme gerade von der Strecke. War zum erstem Mal dort und hab sie sofort gefunden...aber ich wohne ja auch hier in der Nähe;-) Bin sie einmal zu Fuß abgeganen (hatte mein Bike nicht mit) und muss schon sagen..cool! Die Strecke ist echt in einem guten Zustand trotz des Schmuddelwetters!!..Also son bisl Regen stört echt nicht. Die Strecke ist frei von Bäumen und son zeugs..also rauf auf den Hobel und ruter da!!
Werde nächstes Wochenende über Ostern mal n paar Abfahrten machen.

Für alle die Schwierigkeiten beim Finden haben: 
In der Ortschaft "Kreuzfeld" einfach in den Weg "Holmer Weg" einfahren und    das Auto irgendwo parken. Den "Holmer Weg" geradeaus ganz durchgehen (oder mit'm Bike fahren) bis ihr im Wald seid. Dort an der Waldkreuzung links  halten. Nach 50m seht ihr dann schon rechts die Strecke. 
Klingt kompliziert....ist es aber wirklich nicht!

Falls jemand die Tage auf der Strecke ist...meldet euch mal!!


----------



## essential (18. März 2008)

ich wollte über ostern wohl auch mal wieder ein wenig dort radeln...malente ist ne spassige, einfach zu fahrende strecke ( optimal für anfänger) . genau das richtige um nach dem winter wieder ein paar abfahrten zu machen.


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (20. März 2008)

hmm ich war heute da also ich denk für anfänger is des ideal. kann man gut anlieger fahren üben und die kleinen drops sind auch ganz süß da.

Aber für fortgeschrittene lohnts sichs nich so ausser da steigt n rennen...

ähhm wir sind jetz immer den hauptteil runter und da weiter aussen war auch noch ne abfahrt mit so nem kleinen drop n stein runter und ganz unten das fette teil über den weg da, aber da war alles voller laub und so sah nich so aus als wenn da gefahren wird.....is das getanrt oder ausser benutzung oder wie ???

und was fahrt ihr denn für zeiten die hauptstrecke runter ?


----------



## essential (20. März 2008)

moin,

mein reden für anfänger gut, für bessere fahrer bei rennen spassig. die besten fahren die strecken in 43 sec-45 sec. , mit nem hardtail ist man nur unwesentlich langsamer. bin ne 48er mit dem hardtail und ne 45 mit dem fully runter gedöddelt. besonders fix waren da immer der basner, förster....
der drop ist meines erachtens fahrbar. es gibt ja einmal den kleinen über den weg, links neben der eigentlichen streckenführung und einmal den grösseren rechts neben der strecke.


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (20. März 2008)

hmm einer von uns is mitm hardtail 42sec gefahren und ich hab 45 gehabt auch hardtail, und ich glaub nich das wir uns so großartig vermessen haben........ich fühl mich grad verarscht i-wie wir können doch nich zeiten fahren wie die locals und pros....

seit ihr sicher das ihr nich schneller wart ???


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (20. März 2008)

jetz weiß ich warum wir so ne zeiten hatten wir sind ham die zeit nur von oben bis zu dem drop unten gemessen nich bis ganz zum see hinten xD


----------



## essential (21. März 2008)

hehe...gemessen wurde die zeit bei den rennen immer von dem start oben, zwischen den beiden bäumen bis runter zum see, die lichtschranke befand sich untem am see zwischen den beiden holzfählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (21. März 2008)

Also der große Drop ist auch in Benutzung..kannst du ja mal bei myvideo oder youtube gucken...gibt n paar jungs die vorn paar wochen erst wieder da runter gefahren sind...aber du hast recht...die strecke ist völlig "getarnt"!!!...naja..wenns wetter einigermaßen mitspielt bin ich morgen oder sonntag da..mfg


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (21. März 2008)

wooooow mit lichtschranke is das n richtiges event oder wie ? 
ich hab gedacht das wären so kleine local treffen ^^

und die videos guck ich mir auf jeden fall mal an


----------



## essential (21. März 2008)

ist auch immer sehr intim...aber auch das last-team, jungs von der mountainbike rider oder auch bergamont( stötzer,etc. ) sind immer mal wieder bei den rennen dabei. sogar besuch aus denemark ist öfter am start.es gab ja mal den north-short-cup, wo es immer zwei stopps in malente gab. es wäre prima, wenn man den mal wieder mit halt in flensburg, teterow und malente, etc. ins leben rufe würde.


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (21. März 2008)

das wär mal geil......

ma ne andere frage eben : wie habt ihr links neben den beiträgen unter eurem namen die bilder eingefügt und die angaben was ihr für bikes fahrt und so ??


----------



## schoko404 (21. März 2008)

->"Kontrollzentrum" ->"Profil bearbeiten"


----------



## Adrenalinjunky (21. März 2008)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (3. April 2008)

Ist morgen nachmittag zufällig jemand in Malente?


----------



## SPEE (6. April 2008)

so..., es ist soweit... der ewige regen hält etwas inne und das schon mehr als 12 stunden.  
hab mit dem rest der local`s beschlossen heut fahren zu gehn und auch gleichzeitig etwas bahnpflege zu betreiben... also jungs, wer bock hat sollte schleunigst sein bike einpacken und sich auf die socken machen. 

Ride On


----------



## schoko404 (6. April 2008)

...war doch mal wieder n lustiger Nachmittag!...16Mann trotz Schlamm und Regen!!!..echt nett..bis zum nächsten Mal!!


----------



## essential (9. April 2008)

kann einer von euch mal bilder von der strecke hochladen ?


----------



## SPEE (20. April 2008)

Moing Moing..., heut gehts wieder ab...!!!!
wir werden so mit 5 mann aufschlagen und den heiligen wald unsicher machen.
es ist geplahnt noch kleine änderungen an der einen oder anderen stelle im streckenverlauf vorzunehmen... wär cool wenn etwas mit angefasst wird.. 

bis später...,


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ist auch immer sehr intim...aber auch das last-team, jungs von der mountainbike rider oder auch bergamont( stötzer,etc. ) sind immer mal wieder bei den rennen dabei. sogar besuch aus denemark ist öfter am start.es gab ja mal den north-short-cup, wo es immer zwei stopps in malente gab. es wäre prima, wenn man den mal wieder mit halt in flensburg, teterow und malente, etc. ins leben rufe würde.



Flensburg? Wo kann man da denn gescheit bergab fahren. War letztens da zu Besuch und habe kein Abfahrt von mehr als 30 Sekunden gefunden.


----------



## essential (21. April 2008)

in flensburg gab es einen treppen dh... zwar kurz aber spassig.


----------



## SPEE (29. April 2008)

So liebe leutz..., habe zusammen mit den anderen locals am letzten wochenende einen der sprünge etwas verfeinert und zu einem suuuper flowigen doppel umgebaut der sich total entspannt springen läßt,man muß nur darauf achten das er recht weit links angefahren wird... auf der rechten line ist jetzt der chicken way, der aber auch ganz gut fun macht wenn man sich richtig schön in die landung dreht. 

nun wollen wir nur noch hoffen das nicht irgent wer auf dumme gedanken kommt und und das schwere stück arbeit kaputt macht....  das gibt plattfuß 


hier noch ein paar impressionen:









Ride On


----------



## ojs (30. April 2008)

Ihr wisst schon, dass die Strecke legal vom Matze vom Waldbesitzer gepachtet ist und er "Bauarbeiten" gerne genehmigen lassen möchte? Zumindest war das letztes Jahr noch so. Aber der Sprung sieht gut aus. Ist das der erste?


----------



## essential (30. April 2008)

das ist mir auch noch so in den ohren....
aber die gebaute landung macht sinn.....aber könnte sie nicht noch etwas höher und länger sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (30. April 2008)

Die Landung passt recht gut. Sieht auf den Bildern eventuell auch etwas unscheinbar aus. 
Wir werden morgen nicht trinken, sondern wieder vor Ort sein.


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreier Beitrag zum "Freddrücken"


----------



## essential (8. Mai 2008)




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Mai 2008)

SPEE schrieb:


>



Wir waren heute da, leider steht davon nichts mehr, die Baumstämme leigen nun aufm und neben dem Weg und es ist alles wieder platt. Das rote Demo und das blaue UFO ST habe ich ja springen sehen, aber kein anderer springt den Double.

Ob das wohl ein Grund für jemanden war?


----------



## schoko404 (25. Mai 2008)

ja..nichts mehr mit Double!!!!..schade schade...vielleicht haben sich wirklich zu viele "gelatzt"....aber war trotzdem schön heute!!!..see ya


----------



## essential (26. Mai 2008)

der double an der stelle war schon nicht verkehrt...... schade.....


----------



## SPEE (26. Mai 2008)

tja..., wollte es nicht früher sagen,aber hatte mir das schon so gedacht.
zumal der chicken way absolut gut zu fahren war und auch nicht grad langsam ist.
echt schade das die leute den sprung nicht als harrausforderung angenommen haben und vill. mal ihre fahrtechnik skills verbessern und sich mal nach vorne bringen...stattdessen werden einfach die strecken planiert alles schwierige und technisch anspruchsvolle weggeräumt und planiert.
davon ganz zu schweigen das es sonst nicht viel was mit downhill zu tun hat in malente gibt und einige leute sich echt ne sau arbeit machen um es anspruchsvoller und abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten...

holy shit


----------



## essential (26. Mai 2008)

sehe ich genau so....die strecke ist eh nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. ein paar grössere sachen sowie mehr technische abschnitte auf dem "forstweg" würden dem ganzen gut tun.


----------



## essential (28. Mai 2008)

Ich würde gerne dieses Jahr ein Dh-Rennen in Malente veranstalten / mitveranstalten. Ich werde Matze ( früherer Schirmherr und Pächter der Strecke ??) diesbezüglich noch eine Mail schreiben. Die Orga würde ich teilweise übernehmen, Sachpreise spenden ( Identiti, halo,etc.) und mich um die "Werbung" kümmern. Es wäre gut, wenn man sich weitere melden würde die lust haben da sich zu integrieren. Der North-Short-Cup ist ja leider in der Versenkung verschwunden, aber ein Rennen sollte man auf die Beine gestellt bekommen. Ich würde gerne neben einem richtigen Rennen auch ein "Chainless-Rennen" an dem Wochenende veranstalten. Ich denke ist wäre im Interesse viele mal wieder ein Rennen am Holm zu veranstalten. Termintechnisch müsste man schauen wann es günstig wäre. Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

mfg Jossi

www.essential-bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ojs (28. Mai 2008)

Schreib mich auf die Liste. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## SPEE (28. Mai 2008)

bin natürlich auch mit dabei....


----------



## essential (29. Mai 2008)

ich bin gerade dabei mich um eine zeitmessanlage zu kümmern. die alte hat matze wohl wie ich höhrte verkauft.....


----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei! ...fahr aber nicht mit... aber bestimmt nen paar freunde von mir!


----------



## Macross (30. Juni 2008)

vielleicht kann matze ja über sein mailverteiler wenn das datum steht ne mail raushauen der müßte ja da alle noch drinn haben.

gruß christian


----------



## ojs (30. Juni 2008)

Und Termin dringend hier posten. Aber erst ab Anfang August...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalinjunky (30. Juni 2008)

ich bin vllt auch mit noch 2 anderen am start......wir ham zwar bestimmt eh keine chance aber *dabei is alles*


----------



## essential (1. Juli 2008)

Terminlich hatt ich auch an irgendwas im september gedacht. Der Mailverteiler von Matze wäre ne gute Sache für die Orga.


----------



## SPEE (28. Juli 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS ist denn nu...?

Racing am 03.08.08  ???


----------



## Knuut (29. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen, wollte malwissen, ob es lohnt mal wieder nach Malente zu fahren. war schon lange nicht mehr da. Hatte an Donnrestag gedacht. Ist sonst noch wer da ??

Gruss von der Elbe

Knuut


----------



## hubtauber (30. Juli 2008)

joa klar wäre dabei,könnte aber auch erst gegen 14uhr da sein.

MFG:taube


----------



## Knuut (30. Juli 2008)

Ja tach auch, dann sieht man sich ja bestimmt. Wir kommen zu zweit aus Hamburg. Einer mit nem Scott Gammler und einenm Poison Epo ( ich weiß) ist aber besser als sein Ruf.


----------



## ojs (12. September 2008)

Was tut sich bzgl. des "Rennen"-Termins?


----------



## Ph187 (19. September 2008)

würde mich auch interessieren..


----------



## Franky 76 (5. Oktober 2008)

Bin jetzt seit 2006 die ersten Male wieder da gewesen. Habe inzwischen auch ein Bike mit dem ich mich da erstmals runter traue, auch wenn ich sonnst mehr Tour fahre.. Habe aber gerade so ein wenig Gefallen daran gefunden und wollte das nicht einschlafen lassen.. ganz im Gegenteil 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren wann dort was startet. 

Flensburger Downstairs ist mir auch noch ein Begriff.. Schade das die nicht mehr sind..

Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren wo man noch so in SH fahren kann..


----------



## RuNsTa (26. Oktober 2008)

moin moin, auf der Vorheigen Seite steht etwas von einem Rennen in Malente, habt ihr da nun eins gemacht oder ist es noch geplant? 

Gruß RuNsTa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubtauber (3. November 2008)

joá das sollte schon so oft sein...

war am we zwei ma da.durch laub und nässe gibt es eine schön schmierschicht,fahrverhalten wie bei schnee,waren trotzdem viele leudde da ,wo der ein oder andere doch mal einen baum küsste.

lasst euch ma wieder blicken!


----------



## flensburger (7. November 2008)

... der andere hat vom Baumkuß ein schönes dickes Knie....  War mein Kollege...  bei ihm ist jetzt erst mal einige Zeit Schulz mit biken... der Rest der Truppe kommt bald wieder...  hoffentlich bei etwas trockeneren Bedingungungen, mußten den Luftdruck für überhaupt etwas Grip auf der Laubpiste arg niedrig fahren

An dieser Stelle nochmals Vielen Dank an die beiden Hamburger, vor allem an die nette Krankenschwester, die sofort an der "Unfallstelle" war


----------



## sannihh (8. November 2008)

Gern geschehen, hoffe deinem Freund gehts bald besser


----------



## elbenblut (20. Mai 2011)

Komme im Sommer zum Urlaub in den Norden. Und würd's Bike gern mitnehmen. Gibt es die Strecke in Malente noch? Und wie findet man sie?


----------



## schoko404 (20. Mai 2011)

Moin,
Strecke gibts noch! Guck mal in den "Heute in Malente" Thread Teil 2 - da sind wir alle unterwegs. Der Thread hier ist *dead* !


edit: achso: also du fährst nach Kreuzfeld (bei Malente) und dort in den "Holmer Weg". Der Weg geradeaus ganz durch bis zum Wald oben. Direkt VOR dem Wald kannst du das Auto parken. Von dort aus zu Fuß in den Wald. Nach 50m an der Wegkreuzung links schwenken und nach weiteren 50m rechts halten. Dann bsit du auch schon direkt am "Start"


----------



## Weiberheld (23. Mai 2011)

.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490195&page=77&highlight=malente


----------



## crasscore (26. September 2014)

wollte morgen mal vorbeikommen. trifft man da jemanden, oder ist mann da alleine?


----------



## schoko404 (26. September 2014)

Du bist vor allem hier alleine!! Sämtliche Diskussionen finden zur Zeit nur noch auf facebook statt. Guck dort mal in die Gruppe "Malente Downhill". Zudem ist die Strecke in Malente mittlerweile Vereinsgelände und nur noch Mitgliedern das Befahren gestattet. Natürlich kannst du auch mal ne Runde drehen, jedoch nur bei Anwesenheit eines Vereinsmitglieds. Da am Wochenende der ixs-Cup in Thale stattfindet wird in Malente nicht viel los sein. Guck mal bei facebook rein und frag dort mal nach... mfg


----------

